# Oh this writers strike



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

Latest show victim for me is The Office. Steve Carell is not crossing so next week is last episode until this is over.

Anybody else feeling the effects or concerned? Guess time to watch some movies.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

How will this effect primetime shows and when does it start?


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

Already started. It started on Monday. So far shows like talk shows, and Saturday Night Live are effected for this week. Primetime shows will air what they have right now, but if the strikes goes on long than get ready for a ton of reruns.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I was wondering why last night The Daily Show was a rerun after they had just had a week off two weeks prior.
How long do you expect it to last?
Thanks Big Worm.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

I have no idea how long. But I have a bad feeling though that it is going to last awhile.


----------



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

Since I write my own screenplays and consider film a director's medium (as opposed to theater
which is a writer's venue), I wouldn't give in to any of their demands. Most movies and television
shows are already astronomically expensive. The vast majority of writers (then and now)
working in Hollywood are hacks following formulas. This especially applies to television
writers. There are very few shows and feature films that I consider well written and those
few participants are already well paid. I mean let's be blunt. We're not talking about Billy Wilder/
IAL Diamond or Preston Sturges level of craftsmanship today. Whenever some faction increases the costs, the trade off is fewer productions and fewer people working within the industry.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Is there any word on when these bums will go back to their overpaid/easy jobs?
I agree there aren't many well written shows, but ill want my daily show and conan back.
Along with a few others. 

And I thought there wasn't anything to watch before......


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Without Colbert my life is but an empty, truthiness-less shell...


----------



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

E-A-G-L-E-S,

They'll go back to work when their demands are met and the producers cave in. Then the
next group will go on strike with additional demands and so on until it's too expensive to
produce many shows or features and show a profit. Not that these factions care about
things like the bottom line/above line expenses, recoupment/loss or profit. If you wonder
why production costs keep spiraling out of control and the average budget for a feature is
about 30-50 million and a big budget film is between 100-200 million or more (and so few
movies are made each year), this is one of the reasons. The other group that is outrageously
expensive are movie stars. If you follow the trades, some try to renegotiate their contract
and hold up the producers for more money after they've signed their agreements in the 
middle of a show or movie.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Richard W. Haines said:


> They'll go back to work when their demands are met and the producers cave in. Then the
> next group will go on strike with additional demands and so on until it's too expensive to
> produce many shows or features and show a profit.



Yup, then we'll have a bunch of garbage "Reality TV",... no wait, that stuff is scripted too,....:devil:, maybe we'll just have to live with Music Video's? No, maybe not,... there used to be music video channels, but now they all show reality TV programming,...... my, my,... what will we do for entertainment? :sarcastic:


----------



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

Watch indie movies. Watch old movies. TV show seasons on DVD. New High Definition DVDs. Plenty of backlog to screen in the interim. I just finished
the last season of "The Sopranos" and third season of "Desperate Housewives".
I rarely watch anything live or when it's broadcast. I wait until it's on DVD so
I don't have to suffer through the commercials.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

> I wait until it's on DVD so
> I don't have to suffer through the commercials.


We do the Tivo like DVR with Dish, but it would not hurt my feelings to only have the local networks for the occasional news and weather alerts... and buy the seasons of each show I like the best.

lol... my wife said she wanted to change over to DirecTV today so we would have more HD channels. So much for my locals only idea.


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

I miss the Daily Show and Colbert but this writers strike is right during hockey season so I've got lots to watch most nights.

Except that... wow, what if NHL hockey is scripted too? Like Baseball and Wresling! It's a conspiracy!

Just kidding


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Richard W. Haines said:


> Watch indie movies. Watch old movies. TV show seasons on DVD.


I'm with you there,.... I love films like; The Quiet Man, Rear Window, On the Waterfront, Red Rock West, Leon, Amadeus, Memento, Before Sunset and TV programming like Firefly, Xena, M*A*S*H, Deadwood, Wiseguy, Soprano's, All in the Family, BSG (the second go round), X-Files and many others. (Does that make me eclectic, or eccentric ?? )

My complaint is the Networks' decisions to go with the cheap (to produce) Reality TV. When they could have continued good quality programming like; Firefly, Arrested Development, Herman's Head, The Adventures of Briscoe County Jr. and many others that were well written, but not so well received. Then again, maybe I'm the only one that liked those kinda shows, or think they were well written.:huh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> We do the Tivo like DVR with Dish, but it would not hurt my feelings to only have the local networks for the occasional news and weather alerts... and buy the seasons of each show I like the best.
> 
> lol... my wife said she wanted to change over to DirecTV today so we would have more HD channels. So much for my locals only idea.


Try cable...due to some tall trees that happen to be in a southwesterly direction...I definitely have HD envy.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> Is there any word on when these bums will go back to their overpaid/easy jobs?
> I agree there aren't many well written shows, but ill want my daily show and conan back.
> Along with a few others.
> 
> And I thought there wasn't anything to watch before......


Nope. I am starting to resort myself to the fact that this season is going to be one of the shortest seasons for tv shows.


----------

